# Cooking with Sesame Oil Question



## larry_stewart (Feb 8, 2016)

When using Sesame Oil, do you use it more as a ' flavor'  by adding it at the end of the recipe, or do you actually use it to fry up your ingredients ?  or both ?

I've always been under the impression that it was more of something you had for its flavor and not an oil yo would use to sauté but i recently came across a recipe that says otherwise.

Just curious,

Larry


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 8, 2016)

Occasionally we'll come across it as an oil to fry in, but nearly always in combo with another oil, not just by itself.  We mostly add it toward end of cooking or drizzle on before serving.  Apparently though it can be used by itself for sauteeing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2016)

Sesame oil has such a strong flavor, I don't use it for sautéing or stir-frying. I use a little in marinades and as a finishing oil. 

I found years ago that when I started using peanut oil for making Asian food, it tasted more authentic. 

There are a lot of flawed recipes out there  Just because someone put up a blog doesn’t necessarily make them a good food writer.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 8, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> There are a lot of flawed recipes out there  Just because someone put up a blog doesn’t necessarily make them a good food writer.



Which is exactly why I bought attention to it here, to get a group of people I trust's opinion


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2016)

Do any of you know a basic brand of sesame oil to use as a finishing oil.

I have been gawking at various types, toasted, unrefined, dark, chili infused, etc..   I get so confused I end up not buying any of them!

I just want it to make a fakeout-takeout, or would it be a takeout-fakeout, Chinese meal from time to time.

Thanks B


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 8, 2016)

Toasted (dark) is used in stir fries, etc. to finish. Light is made from raw sesame seeds and works better for salad dressings, etc.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2016)

I always use toasted sesame oil because it has a richer flavor. If I want heat, I add that separately. I also keep it in the fridge to prevent it from going rancid. It will become thicker in the fridge, but it loosens up in a few minutes as it warms.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 8, 2016)

I use toasted sesame oil, but only as flavoring, not to fry stuff.  I keep it in the fridge too.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 8, 2016)

IMO it's flavor is very intense, so a little bit goes a long way.  Add a little, taste, then add more if necessary.


I also use it is a finishing oil, specifically to add flavor.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 8, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> IMO it's flavor is very intense, so a little bit goes a long way.  Add a little, taste, then add more if necessary.
> 
> 
> I also use it is a finishing oil, specifically to add flavor.



It should be used to finish. Like you said a little goes a long way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm starting to get a taste for stir-fry. Maybe that's what's for dinner tonight!


----------



## Janet H (Feb 8, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Do any of you know a basic brand of sesame oil to use as a finishing oil.
> 
> I have been gawking at various types, toasted, unrefined, dark, chili infused, etc..   I get so confused I end up not buying any of them!
> 
> ...





Kadoya is easy to find and quite good. You'll find that it's about half the price of the grocery store at an Asian market.



My favorite is La Tourangelle (comes in a can).  Look for 100 percent, toasted sesame oil and add it after cooking is complete or drizzle a few drops over take out.  Most take out places in my area forego sesame oil for two reasons - it's an expensive ingredient and many folks just don;t like the flavor but imo it's an essential ingredient for good asian cuisine and vastly improves local take out


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 8, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Do any of you know a basic brand of sesame oil to use as a finishing oil.
> 
> I have been gawking at various types, toasted, unrefined, dark, chili infused, etc..   I get so confused I end up not buying any of them!
> 
> ...




I get whatever brand is available at the grocery store.  Just looked in the fridge, the one I have now is Trader Joe's toasted.  Hmm.  I'm almost out.

Janet's tip for doctoring up takeout is a good one.  I'll have to look for those brands.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 8, 2016)

Mmmm....I do love toasted sesame oil.  I use it in stir fry dishes and as a finishing oil and has been mentioned, a little goes a long way.  

I like to steam edamame, then quickly sauté them in a little garlic and a tiny bit of sesame oil.  Delicious.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2016)

I recently made this recipe, and it was delicious by the way. It called for much more sesame oil than I'm used to using in my cooking but it made all the flavor difference.
24/7 Low Carb Diner: Crack Slaw in 5 Minutes


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 8, 2016)

That does look and sound good.  I saved the site to browse through it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2016)

Janet H said:


> Kadoya is easy to find and quite good. You'll find that it's about half the price of the grocery store at an Asian market.
> 
> My favorite is La Tourangelle (comes in a can).  Look for 100 percent, toasted sesame oil and add it after cooking is complete or drizzle a few drops over take out.  Most take out places in my area forego sesame oil for two reasons - it's an expensive ingredient and many folks just don;t like the flavor but imo it's an essential ingredient for good asian cuisine and vastly improves local take out



I've used both and like them both. I found La Tourangelle at TJ Maxx for about $8!


----------



## Janet H (Feb 8, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I found La Tourangelle at TJ Maxx for about $8!



Awesome deal!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 8, 2016)

The recipe I use for the pork meatballs that go in the Bahn Mi sandwiches/lettuce wraps we make, actually calls for frying the meatballs in sesame oil. The meatballs pick up the flavor from the oil.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2016)

Since my taste buds find it to be too strongly flavored for finishing, I do add some to the oil I use when stir-frying, though. Maybe a 1/5 ratio? I just eyeball it I keep only the toasted kind in the house (TJs, right now) as I also find the untoasted tastes too "raw".


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2016)

It's also good in Asian cucumber or seaweed salad with rice vinegar, a bit of fish sauce and sesame seeds.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 8, 2016)

I literally add it drop by drop at a time .   After using it for years, I have a pretty good idea of what i like vs what I feel to be too much.  When I see recipes say add 1tbs I seriously question the recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2016)

No need to question this recipe Larry. It's one of my top favorite recipes...

Dragon Lady Kitchen blog: SESAME NOODLES


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the tips on toasted sesame oil, I will head for our Asian superstore and take a look!

Kayelle,

Thanks for the link to the "Crack Slaw"!

This recipe sounds perfect for me.  I can use part of a bag of shredded cabbage to make a small version of it, have some for a bowl of cabbage salad and still have a handful to toss into the soup pot!


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 8, 2016)

Like others have said, I'd use it sparingly.  I know that anytime one of the chefs uses it on Chopped!, the judges start worrying.  They usually see it as a signal that maybe the contestant is using it cover some flaw.  

But sometimes they get pleasantly surprised too, so you never know.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Like others have said, I'd use it sparingly.  I know that anytime one of the chefs uses it on Chopped!, the judges start worrying.  They usually see it as a signal that maybe the contestant is using it cover some flaw.
> 
> But sometimes they get pleasantly surprised too, so you never know.



Are you sure you're not thinking of truffle oil?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 8, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for the tips on toasted sesame oil, I will head for our Asian superstore and take a look!
> 
> Kayelle,
> 
> ...



Next time I'm going to try it with shredded chicken.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Next time I'm going to try it with shredded chicken.



That's what makes it a great recipe, you can use what you find in the fridge!

I think I will use a half pound of hot breakfast sausage crumbles.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 8, 2016)

I somethings add a bit of it ti hummus. I usually add toasted sesame seeds, so the sesame oil, tahini, and toasted seeds adda bit more depth.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 8, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> I somethings add a bit of it ti hummus. I usually add toasted sesame seeds, so the sesame oil, tahini, and toasted seeds adda bit more depth.



I do the same, especially when i start making the hummus, then realize i don't have tahini in the house.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll disagree.

My partner is Korean-American and her family is from Korea.

Both she and her family use "toasted" sesame oil to stir fry and sautée with.

They also use it in marinades and things.

But they use sesame oil like I use olive oil.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 9, 2016)

I use toasted sesame oil and chili sesame oil to add to a marinade and in addition to peanut oil when stir frying. I never ONLY use sesame oil to fry.

I like to add a few drops to my homemade wonton soup after plating. Added to eggroll and wonton filling also and in some dressings.
A small amount goes a long way to kick up the flavor.



Aunt Bea said:


> Do any of you know a basic brand of sesame oil to use as a finishing oil.
> 
> I have been gawking at various types, toasted, unrefined, dark, chili infused, etc.. I get so confused I end up not buying any of them!
> 
> ...


 
 I like TJ toasted sesame oil.

Also House Of Tsang and Ka-Me brands.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 9, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of truffle oil?



Nope, same reaction to either one.  Just watched one a week or two ago where that was a primary reason for the chef using it being chopped.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Nope, same reaction to either one.  Just watched one a week or two ago where that was a primary reason for the chef using it being chopped.



It can be easy to overdo it, that's for sure.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 9, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> *It's also good in Asian cucumber or seaweed salad *with rice vinegar, a bit of fish sauce and sesame seeds.


 
That's a good idea.  I'm going to try adding a few drops next time I marinate some cucumbers.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 9, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> I somethings add a bit of it ti hummus. I usually add toasted sesame seeds, so the sesame oil, tahini, and toasted seeds adda bit more depth.



Awesome idea!!


----------

